# CD-IN connector



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

i found that my cd-drive works fine without a cd-in connection (from m/b to the drive)...is that suppose to happen or is there a need for this connection?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The CD to motherboard (or sound card) cable is an analog connection. If you play music in analog mode then you must have that cable. But if you play music in digital mode (akin to ripping) then you don't need the analog cable because the data is transferred through your IDE cable. Most music players these days play in digital mode rather than analog mode so the analog cable isn't used very much anymore.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Exactly what UncleMarco said.
If you use anything like Media Player Classic (though don't quote me on this) you may find you need the analog cable.
I haven't found many programs that need it since Win98 though, so you probably don't need it.


----------

